# Poor stumpy



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor stumpy taking ages to get his feathers and his messed up tail 
He tries to fly like his brother and sisters 
Poor stumpy


----------



## Julia (Jul 4, 2011)

Aww bless


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's why his tail is all messed up, because he's trying to fly lol. Silly Stumpy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He tries to hard too bless him


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea Pankakes does too, she tried to take off last night and ended up on the bottom of the cage. lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless her


----------



## zacarijacnatsav (Jul 26, 2011)

Awww, he's so cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

I love Stumpy . Are you planning on keeping all of the babies?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

2 of them are going to hadley who is a member on the forum 
Luna the lutino pearl and Ginny a pearl


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Poor Stumpy! Still SO cute though 

Lulu is starting to fly around too.. well she has been. It's like shes 6 1/2 months old and first learning to fly. Her landings are getting better though, which is good.

BTW, Lindsey- is Ginny a Harry Potter reference? I don't know if I asked you that.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes she is and so is luna


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfect names! Not sure why that didn't click in my head until now.

Going to see the movie this weekend. I am ridiculously excited for it, but so upset that the franchise is ending.

OK, sorry to hijack the thread with that.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol it ok... i have seen it and its very good but its a shame its ended


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I think your next tiel should be named Bellatrix.  Just kidding!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol they are going to hadley who is a member on here


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I want babies too! If I only had the time.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Suppose you can get her a friend ?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I would love to. Honestly, Lulu is enough for me. She is such a pleasure to have around (when she is not calling for my attention at 7:30am lol). I don't have the time for another bird. All in good time!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i like more cuddles with them


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

She really only just wants to hang with me... so I have to get up earlier so I can spend extra time with her before work. 

Brat.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My bunny only wants my attention when im getting up for work  when im in a hurry its no fun getting tripped up lol


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2 before 1 hour and while i was watching i thought about Luna the tiel she is blond like Luna in the movie.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought that too as i watched it few days ago


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

awww poor stumpy  he has such a sweet little face :lol:

Rock on Harry Potter


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Makes me wanna watch it from the first one lol


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL we had a Potter marathon before the last one got released, i want more books


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

dont think i could read any more books as i wont be able to read them with all the birds lol


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL ohno they won't use my books as toys will they? think i'll be hiding them in a box lol :lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They like to sit on the big cage as they are all up there now lol i put stumpy up there too as he looked left out


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

awww poor thing lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

On his wing so i pulled it out


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Awe, poor Stumpy! What did he do?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like a feather cyst  theyre painful. tsuka had one once


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeh it was horrible


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Ouch what is it? looks horrible, poor Stumpy


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I opened it up and i have no idea what was up with it just hope he has no more


----------



## RookieBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

What an adorable bird!


----------

